# New Ram 2014 frame on 2500



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

I just bought a 2014 2500. I was told has better stronger frame. My Western dealer who is a large one wasn't real sure about the change! I have not had a new plow put on it yet. I guess just looking for any help or info out of the ordinary I should be watching for when I get a new plow?


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

I think you'll be fine. Frames/suspension are much better on the 14s.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I wouldn't be worried it was never about frame strength but fgwr of the springs.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Digging up an old thread.

I am migrating my plow from a 2007 2500 chevy to a new 2014 2500 ram.

It's an ultra mount, mvp western. I know I have to replace the wires on the plow because they are bad. So what parts do I need to make the swap???

I think I need the frame - #33884
Wiring on truck ???

thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And your question is what exactly??


----------

